

Eve.js - A microframework for event delegation - bmcleod
http://evejs.com/

======
cleverjake
The actual link to the code is not working, but the github link is -
<https://github.com/Yuffster/Eve.js>

------
bmelton
This is actually quite timely, as I'm looking for something more library
independent to plug in to Meteor that doesn't carry all the other weight that
Backbone does -- and also something to convert to a smart package.

Looks amazing.

